# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Apendix

## lachbek

wat zijn de klachten bij een apendix zonder pijn?

----------


## Agnes574

Oeps,das een interessante vraag...ik ga eens voor je zoeken!!

Agnes

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb in ieder geval nog nooit gehoord van een appendicitis (blindedarmontsteking) zonder pijn :Confused:  
Ik heb ook een acute appendicitis gehad en voor zover ik weet heb je altijd wel pijn. Ik weet niet of jij een verdenking hebt op een appendicitis, maar dit zijn zo ongeveer de symptomen.

*pijn aan de rechterkant van de buik. De pijn begint meestal vlak bij de navel en verplaatst zich vervolgens omlaag naar rechts. De pijn verergert bij bewegingen, hoesten, niezen, diep ademhalen of bij aanraking van het gebied.
*misselijk
*overgeven
*koorts
*diarree kan voorkomen
*gezwollen buik

Die pijn aan de rechterkant van de buik moet je niet al te serieus nemen. Ik had namelijk totaal geen pijn aan de rechterkant van de buik, maar juist in de onderbuik en rond de navel.
Mocht het zo zijn dat je een blindedarmontsteking hebt dan kun je een simpel testje doen om te kijken of die ontstoken is.
Je moet gewoon op je tenen staan en laat je dan hard terug vallen op je hakken. Tip van de huisarts.

Als je het niet helemaal vertrouwd ga dan zeker even langs bij de huisarts. 
Ik dacht toen dat het bij mij wel over zou gaan, totdat bleek dat ik acute blindedarmontsteking had en dat de blindedarm al aan het perforeren was.
Ik heb toen een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen omdat het buikvlies geirriteerd was en ook daar al kleine ontstekingen op zaten en heb vijftien zakken antibiotica gehad, en een gigantisch groot litteken op mijn buik.
Dus bij twijfel altijd even bij de huisarts laten controleren.

gr
Déylanna

----------

